# What is up with my Red Devil?



## Haybeez (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there new to the forum, I am the proud owner of a red devil. Purchased him at what I believe to be full size at 8-10 inches. He is active and has customized his tank to have all the gravel on one end and drift wood on the other. He is constantly going at his reflection, to the point where it's almost concerning (almost contestant stress it seems) he will eat blood worms and brine shrimp in front of me but the pellets he will not touch but if I leave them in they disappear so they are either being consumed or, dissolving. :-? 
Anyways the real question I have is:
*He has recently begun to show a strange thing near his bottom fins, it appears to be a penis  but it has been out for over a week and is growing somewhat larger. This is very strange. Is it possible that he has a parasite or worm? Please help!*

Here is a blurry image of said *ahem* area.







(I don't know if you can zoom in) Thank you!


----------



## Haybeez (Jul 17, 2013)

Also if this applies to any large cichlid this is my first cichlid and first large fish.


----------



## Haybeez (Jul 17, 2013)

Also there are now white spotted things in the tank and they are attached but I'm not sure what they could be they look like fish eggs almost but He(?) is the only fish in the tank.


----------



## Cichlid209 (Nov 29, 2012)

the tube means it is a female a males would be thin and smaller in length . not to sound rude but please read up about your fish . you can find alot of your questions and ones you have not thought of yet by doing research .the white spotted things are eggs. she was digging a pit to lay them and will do so even if no male is in the tank . being your first cichlid and first large fish its a bit different than any other fish you have ever had . what size tank do you have for her ? and what is the filtration like . any other fish in the tank ? looks like a nice fish from what i can see . female red devils get about 10 inches can get to 12 inches as well but not common


----------



## Haybeez (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the information! I actually read something describing what you are
, but I also came across information that described the same symptoms being a prolapsed colon or a parasite the images I found of a prolapsed colon are almost identical to the tube.
I wanted to be very sure of every scenario since if it a prolapsed colon I would want to start treatment. I researched my fish heavily before buying her (although I guess I was misinformed about the sex since the large bump on head the store told me it was a male), he was a return to the lfs and he was there for several weeks, I worked with the staff and ensured that I was readily prepared for her and read up online on the red devil and midas cichlid for a few weeks before buying her, she is in a 50 gallon tank with heavy filtration. She is the only fish in there and she is the only fish I plan on keeping in said tank and will upgrade tank if required. The eggs literally appeared right after this post.I do 50% water change a week and my levels are perfect. But I really do want to make sure that she is doing okay.
I can't get her to eat any veggies or pellets, are you sure that it would not be the prolapsed colon? Thank you so much, I'm amazed at the information I have found on this forum (although I just joined I've always looked) and I appreciate the information you provided immensely and the scenario you provided is far preffered.
Do you keep red devils?


----------



## Cichlid209 (Nov 29, 2012)

Haybeez said:


> Thanks for the information! I actually read something describing what you are
> , but I also came across information that described the same symptoms being a prolapsed colon or a parasite the images I found of a prolapsed colon are almost identical to the tube.
> I wanted to be very sure of every scenario since if it a prolapsed colon I would want to start treatment. I researched my fish heavily before buying her (although I guess I was misinformed about the sex since the large bump on head the store told me it was a male), he was a return to the lfs and he was there for several weeks, I worked with the staff and ensured that I was readily prepared for her and read up online on the red devil and midas cichlid for a few weeks before buying her, she is in a 50 gallon tank with heavy filtration. She is the only fish in there and she is the only fish I plan on keeping in said tank and will upgrade tank if required. The eggs literally appeared right after this post.I do 50% water change a week and my levels are perfect. But I really do want to make sure that she is doing okay.
> I can't get her to eat any veggies or pellets, are you sure that it would not be the prolapsed colon? Thank you so much, I'm amazed at the information I have found on this forum (although I just joined I've always looked) and I appreciate the information you provided immensely and the scenario you provided is far preffered.
> Do you keep red devils?


could you possibly get a clear picture ? but yes just off the pic i could tell it looks female to me .I have a pair of devils that just had fry and the females tube looked like that pic right before she laid eggs it was really thick and came out like at a curve i have seen on another forum that some guy thought it was prolapsed colon his fish had the same looking tube like yours and mine but then he stated a couple of days later that their was eggs in his tank so it wasn't that after all . it should go back in though after she lays eggs after a day or two . ok cool a 50 is basically the same as a 55 right ? your female should only get to about 10 inches but 12 is not that rare but after 8 inches it will slow down alot . 50% is a good number and as long as your levels are good . what are you feeding her now ? i would def get her pellet trained with a good staple like nls omega one or hikari are all good foods . she won't eat pellets as long as you feed the blood worms and brine shrimp regularly those should be treats . good luck and nice fish you have


----------

